# Duck do's and dont's



## Snowdawg (Dec 13, 2015)

Just getting into duck hunting by boat.  Never hunted on a lake.  What are things to avoid?  Guess I am wanting etiquette help.  Don't want to CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored off regulars when we launch at Seminole next weekend.


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 13, 2015)

I would not set up within 250 yards of another hunting group. Don't sky bust, leave your mallard calls at home, and be extremely careful with all the stumps at Seminole. If you run a light bar remember they blind the guys in other boats around you. Have your boat ready to launch BEFORE you back down the ramp and make sure your running lights are on. Common sense goes a long ways. Basically if you would get mad if you saw someone doing something then don't it yourself.


----------



## welderguy (Dec 13, 2015)

This is not ettiquette but as warm as its been keep an eye out for gators.That lake is full of big gators.


----------



## Snowdawg (Dec 14, 2015)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips.  Being newbies to it I want to get as much info as I can before going at it.  This weekend is going to be more of a "fact finding" trip, but with our guns and fishing gear.  I know we wont know what is going on, but that is fine as long as we don't do something wrong to mess up other folks' hunt.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 14, 2015)

Be careful on Seminole. She is not a forgiving Lady.


----------



## duckyaker90 (Dec 14, 2015)

Nicodemus said:


> Be careful on Seminole. She is not a forgiving Lady.



I don't know a lady that is..


----------



## j_seph (Dec 14, 2015)

When you back down the ramp, if it is a multi lane ramp and before daylight.......................turn your headlights off so others can back down and launch as well (fishing etiquette not just duck)


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 14, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I would not set up within 250 yards of another hunting group. Don't sky bust, leave your mallard calls at home, and be extremely careful with all the stumps at Seminole. If you run a light bar remember they blind the guys in other boats around you. Have your boat ready to launch BEFORE you back down the ramp and make sure your running lights are on. Common sense goes a long ways. Basically if you would get mad if you saw someone doing something then don't it yourself.



Come on Robby you know the  "courtesy" distant now days in 75yards....

But really what is stated above is spot on.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 14, 2015)

j_seph said:


> When you back down the ramp, if it is a multi lane ramp and before daylight.......................turn your headlights off so others can back down and launch as well (fishing etiquette not just duck)



Not always possible. Mine can not be overridden to turn them off.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Dec 14, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Not always possible. Mine can not be overridden to turn them off.



Crank your truck with the park break on the headlight won't come on until breaks are released. Or that how it is on the older z71s


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 14, 2015)

I can't say it enough no closer than 250 yds and 300 is even better. I also don't like setting up directly down wind from people and I don't like them doing it to me.

If birds are working a spread near you don't get on your call and try to call them off. Let your spread beat out the other.

If someone is in the spot you just hunted or where you like to hunt, move on to another area and keep the distance. Always have a plan B and C.

Scout ducks from a distance and with binoculars. Don't run your boat through or around them running them up/off. yes people that don't know any better do this day after day.

Treat others the way you want to be treated, even if they are not being nice. A duck isn't worth it. 

Try to find someone to show you the ropes and get you started. Make sure said person is not doing the above. If so find someone else.

Good luck and be safe. Seminole can turn a good day really bad really fast.


----------



## wray912 (Dec 14, 2015)

i would like to make a motion to nominate this guy for rookie of the year for asking the right questions and having an interest in learning the right ways of the sport and having respect for others..can i get a second


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 14, 2015)

I'll second and third it


----------



## WhiteStoneGuy (Dec 14, 2015)

Dustin Pate said:


> Not always possible. Mine can not be overridden to turn them off.



Turn your switch to Parking Lights


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 14, 2015)

If it's really a problem you could turn the truck off I guess???


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Dec 14, 2015)

Courtesy goes a long way, I had two great experiences last weekend. Had a guide on fall off the trailer last weekend on the way to the ramp, pulled over to fix it and the headlights behind me stopped to make sure I was okay, them also with a duck boat in tow. Got to the ramp I haven't been to in a few months to try something new, didn't realize the river was high enough to flood the parking lot and two guys helped me get the boat off the trailer without swamping my truck. Two great experiences worth sharing.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 14, 2015)

Corn is key, watch for it


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 14, 2015)

First time at Seminole, don't not run above idle anywhere outside the markers. Anywhere.


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 14, 2015)

rnelson5 said:


> I would not set up within 250 yards of another hunting group. Don't sky bust, leave your mallard calls at home, and be extremely careful with all the stumps at Seminole. If you run a light bar remember they blind the guys in other boats around you. Have your boat ready to launch BEFORE you back down the ramp and make sure your running lights are on. Common sense goes a long ways. Basically if you would get mad if you saw someone doing something then don't it yourself.



I always get a good laugh when people lay on the mallard calls when a group of divers fly over sky high.


----------



## Snowdawg (Dec 15, 2015)

*thanks*

Thanks again for all the advice.  I have been hunting and on the water for 30 years, just not at the same time.  As I get older I am just looking for a new way to hunt.  Sounds like being at Seminole is really serious with the stumps.  That is where I want to go just because it is as far south as I can get for a 3 day trip from Warner Robins.  Are there plenty of channel markers?  Don't mind idling away from the markers.  Have a 50hp on a flat bottom boat so don't want to hit it too hard.  Maybe do some speck fishing and just have a good time with my 17 year old.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 15, 2015)

most channel markers (where there are some) are small PVC poles and some cut off phone poles with red and green reflectors. I've only been on that lake 4-5 times and I would not run it in the dark myself. take a day to look around and mark channels with gps. good luck


----------



## DixieDawg2shot (Dec 15, 2015)

All of the ramps have channel markers. Check out an area in the daylight before you put in to hunt there before light.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 15, 2015)

always be courteous and if you're beaten to a spot, then move on to another. Scouting can go a long ways.


----------



## Red Dawg (Dec 16, 2015)

You guys gave some great advice.  Someone has hit the dock at the Cummins boat ramp and a channel marker on fish pond drain.  Got to be very careful on Seminole.


----------



## ghadarits (Dec 16, 2015)

j_seph said:


> When you back down the ramp, if it is a multi lane ramp and before daylight.......................turn your headlights off so others can back down and launch as well (fishing etiquette not just duck)



Please!!!!
 It sux trying to back down a ramp being blinded by the guy beside you.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 16, 2015)

Red Dawg said:


> You guys gave some great advice.  Someone has hit the dock at the Cummins boat ramp and a channel marker on fish pond drain.  Got to be very careful on Seminole.





It was one of those big skiboats with the music speakers all over the "roll bar" that did that. Kid let his girlfriend drive the boat and she tried to put that big rig on top of the dock. Didn`t work out real good.


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2015)

Some of the newer trucks won't let you turn the lights off.


----------



## GADawg08 (Dec 17, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> Some of the newer trucks won't let you turn the lights off.



on some trucks you can press the parking brake in and the auto lights will go off


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2015)

Yes and on some they won't.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 17, 2015)

All trucks can be turned off


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 17, 2015)

I don't usually turn my truck while backing my boat in, that seems like it would be a little scary. Guess I could put it in neutral and slowly let it roll backwards while backing in.  Yep that may work, but I'll pass. No longer than it takes me to back in and pull back out, the next guy can wait if my lights are that bright.  I will put em on dim tho.


----------



## Core Lokt (Dec 18, 2015)

Lol


----------



## Shotgun Shooter (Dec 21, 2015)

If hunting 2 or 3 from a boat, DO NOT EVER STAND UP TO SHOOT!  There have been too many stories over the years of a hunter shooting another because the other guy jumped up in front of a shotgun.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 22, 2015)

Shotgun Shooter said:


> If hunting 2 or 3 from a boat, DO NOT EVER STAND UP TO SHOOT!  There have been too many stories over the years of a hunter shooting another because the other guy jumped up in front of a shotgun.


That is true for a small boat. My bass tracker is stable and I stand to shoot all the time with four people in the boat.


----------



## DoubleSprig (Dec 23, 2015)

If you have 8 ducks checking out your spread setup and one breaks off and comes straight in to lite.... Let the others work before shooting that single. Its very likely that they will follow suit. And when they are all locked up over your spread, let the fireworks begin. 

I watched a guy do that the other day and the whole group, save the single, got out without a scratch. All the more educated to decoys,calls, and boat blinds. 

Now, i feel like they had to see the single break from the circling group... But perhaps they were distracted and the single caught them off guard. 

Moral of the story:
DO NOT get caught with your pants down.


----------

